# Inexpensive Backup Camera



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I got this at Target just before I went on a trip. It works pretty good. There is some interference, mostly in business populated areas. On the interstate, its great.










All you need to do is run 12 volts (fuze'ed) from your battery to the camera with some long wire. The monitor plugs into the cig lighter.

This first trip I just taped up the camera and it worked fine, but noisy. But now I have used clear caulk and its real solid and the picture is better. I was going down the road trying to find an "un-used" dash spot to put the monitor when I look at the rearview and realized all all I saw was "Outback", and it was the perfect place. Its real natural to look in the rearview to see what directly behind you.

The monitor has a up/down - left/right button so you cant put the camera on wrong.










What I found useful, more that using it for backing up (it makes me disoriented and I'd rather back up the old fashion way) was this. When on the interstate, I can't tell you how many times I was about to get into the left lane after checking my sides and all clear, when I would look into the camera as see a car gaining fast and about to pop over to the left lane so I didn't. Cars wait to the last moment to change lanes and this helped a lot!










Target, $99.99!


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I'll have to show DH. Thanks!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks great







Nice clear picture. I was just looking at one at Wally World ($99) today but think I will checkout the one at target before I purchase one.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I was sitting still when I took the picture. Sometimes its a great picture, sometimes not, but even a bad picture is better than none. I think putting the receiver (monitor) up high on the reawview helps. Distance matters as well. I have a 28bhs and a long crew cab so thats about a long as it comes and I get a clear pictures most of the time, say 70 percent of the time.

Just don't expect a wired quality picture and I think you'll be pleased for 99 bucks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, very nice!! backing/hooking up would be a good use as well.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad you posted that because we bought the same one from Costco about a month ago, but haven't had a chance to hook it up yet. I was doubtful that it would work with our rig length so I had kept the receipt but since your set-up is about the same length as ours (we have a short box crew cab), I think it just might! We bought ours to keep an eye on our boat when we double tow.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the same one, but have problems with consistent reception. Perhaps I'll have to reposition it and try again. Mine is down on the bumper, so maybe if I move it higher up...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

For under a $100, how can you go wrong.

Thanks

Thor


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Put everthing as high as you can. The reception can be noisy, at times, sometimes the picture is great. Make sure nothing vibrates and use a good power wire.

Post your results. Things can interfere with it, it says some bluetooth devives. Sometimes a car will pass and kill it all together, radar detector maybe?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool Thanks for the link
Been thinking about getting one for awhile

Don


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Got one today @ Walmart...they had them on clearance for $80...at that price figured I couldn't lose







. I put a lighter plug on the camera, figuring I could plug it into the camper in the rear as well as use it in the truck for hookup. I used a radar suction mount to mount the camera to the rear window of the camper and it seems to work fairly well. I got probably fifty feet from the camper to the truck (unhitched) before losing signal altogether. Actually worked better than I expected and hope to take it on a road test soon...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought this same camera about 4 months ago. I keep the unit in my center console compartment until I need it then I plug it into the power outlet. It has worked great, I use it to hook up my trailer. However, I went to use it the other day and the LCD screen is dead. It does not work anymore. I do not leave it in direct sunlight or anything so I have no idea why it stopped working. I will most likely buy another one and see how that goes but I thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Monitor failure, Noted.

Someone got one for $80! Cool.

You would think a "wired" version would be even less expensive, and I would be glad to run a new wire and a connector for a perfect picture.

After traveling with one, I would not want to be without something.


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, I would have loved to have gotten a wired version, and I had tried to find one for a long time...I just didn't think the wireless would work that far. But it so far looks like it will do what I need.

Roger


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

How long is the wire on the camera?
Do you think it could go from outside the window of a queen slide and plug in tv area?
About 8' would do it.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

"Havig Fun ",I looked at a wireless camera like yours at an auto store today and the salesman said that these units aren't ment to be on all the time. He said that they are supposed to be hooked up to the tail-lights and come on only when backing up. Is it possible that you might overuse your unit by running it continuously and burn out the monitor?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting thought Chips. The back up camera on our new Fire truck does just that. It comes on in reverse.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats a good point, the camera is on all the time, over 4 weeks total now, still working great!!! I might add a switch for long term off, but for serveral hours on a trip, that can't be a problem. After (since July 28th really, thats a month and a half!) its been on continously and no problem so far. None. What other power is only avalible after connecting the TV? That would be a good solution to the camera.

The monitor is connected to the cig lighter so it would not just go on in reverse, it stays on until you unplug it or turn it off. I find it hard to think the people would be dilegent enouph to do that for a consumer product. He must be talking about the camera connected to the reverse lights, which is a great idea if youuse it that way. Monitor life may be an issue, we have one reported failure already. Hopefully, folks will let us know so we can find out ourselves.

I do not use the monitor except on trips, 10+ hours so far on the monitor.

I think the wire is at least 8 ft for the power cord to the camera. I had to add wire of course. If its important, I'll go measure????


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!
I went and got one today.
I think I can mount the camera inside the trailer at the rear windor on some suction hooks and add the 12 plug to the end to reach the tv space.
I think I can splice the other lead into my rear view mirror lights for the monitor.

With my wife in a wheelchair temporarily I think this mod was well timed.

What did you use to hang the monitor on the mirror?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm using the velcro, but looking for a better solution, clips, or even ruber bands next time.

Test out the positions before you do anything to find the best reception. Good luck!


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I can mount the camera inside the trailer at the rear windor on some suction hooks and add the 12 plug to the end to reach the tv space.

That's basically the way I rigged it when I tested mine, only I had an old suction mount radar mount that allowed for angle adjustment. The wire is long enough to reach the 12v socket in the TV area in my 28KRS, and by leaving it "portable" with the Lighter plug, I can use it with the same mount to hookup the trailer!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Ragging Wombat (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought one about a month ago at COSTCO for $79.99. I originally bought it so I could hook up the hensley at night by myself and monitor it while diving during the day but I am also thinking of using it at the back of the OB. I like the rear window Idea and hooking it into the rear slides light plug by ordering another male end.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

having_fun said:


> What other power is only avalible after connecting the TV? That would be a good solution to the camera.


My thought would be to add a relay and wire the it in to the tail lights of the trailer, then whenever you need the camera, just turn on the parking (or headlights) and the camera would get power. For me, that would work because I tow with my lights on so I can look in the rear view mirrors and be sure the trailer plug has not pulled loose (we had that problem when we first purchased our current truck).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For powering the camera, I'll second the idea of tapping the lights. It doesn't draw much current. I have mine wired to the backup lights I added, but if you want it on while driving forward, running lights should work fine. I added a plug between the lights and the camera, so the camera can easily be unplugged. In my case, the plug is a trailer 4 wire plug that also allows me to connect the camera at the back of the truck by plugging it into the 4 wire trailer plug that came standard next to my Bargman.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> In my case, the plug is a trailer 4 wire plug that also allows me to connect the camera at the back of the truck by plugging it into the 4 wire trailer plug that came standard next to my Bargman.


Thats good thinking!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I got the monitor hooked up and it works great!
The TITAN has a console in front with a drop down sunglass holder.
I took the console down and spliced the wires into the temperature guage and put the monitor in sunglass holder.
It looks really clean and flips up when not in use.
I have not mounted the camera yet but my DD sure had fun lokking at herself in the cab.
Thanks for the tips.

Ed


----------



## zipper1081 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am really looking at buying one of these backup cameras for my 26rs. My ??? is has anyone instulled one below the tail light on the drivers side or on the bumper. I really like the idea of hooking it up to the running lights for power.


----------

